# Maar



## joene92

Hallo,
Ik heb de voorbije vier jaar altijd in het Spaans moeten schrijven (ik studeerde dat namelijk) en nu moet ik eens een serieuze tekst produceren in het Nederlands en moet ik vaststellen dat ik eigenlijk nauwelijks  verbindingswoorden ken.

Iemand ideeën voor synoniemen van "maar"? (als verbindswoord, aan het begin van de zin). 

Een vriend die journalistiek studeert zei me dat alternatieven zoals "Doch" en "desalniettemin" erg verouderd zijn.

Komaan ideeën!

Merci é.


----------



## FlorisEnsink

Volgens mij is 'echter' het woord dat je zoekt.


----------



## Myr_

Misschien kan je 'hoewel' ook gebruiken ...Het ligt aan de context denk ik.


----------



## Joannes

Dat hangt zeker af van de context maar kunnen evt. van toepassing zijn: *echter*, *evenwel*, *hoewel*, *anderzijds*, *ofschoon* (ook eerder archaïsch), *terwijl*, ..


----------



## Lopes

FlorisEnsink said:


> Volgens mij is 'echter' het woord dat je zoekt.



Even op mijn woorden letten hier, maar _ik geloof_ dat 'echter' niet aan het begin van een zin gebruikt hoort te worden. Ik ben er alleen niet zeker of dat een regel is.. Iemand?

In principe is dat trouwens geen probleem bedenk ik nu, van een zin als "echter het is niet gelukt" kan je natuurlijk makkelijk "het is echter niet gelukt" maken. Nou ja.


----------



## moldo

De put werd gedempt.
Echter, het kalf was al verdronken.


----------



## HKK

moldo said:


> De put werd gedempt.
> Echter, het kalf was al verdronken.



Ik spreek er mij niet over uit of dit correct is, maar het klinkt sowieso veel beter als je gewoon 'maar' gebruikt. Synoniemen gebruiken als doel op zich is volgens mij geen goede praktijk. Als je 'maar' bedoelt, schrijf dan 'maar'.


----------



## Thyrr

HKK said:


> Ik spreek er mij niet over uit of dit correct is, maar het klinkt sowieso veel beter als je gewoon 'maar' gebruikt. Synoniemen gebruiken als doel op zich is volgens mij geen goede praktijk. Als je 'maar' bedoelt, schrijf dan 'maar'.


Ik kan me niet voorstellen dat het joene92 zijn intentie was om zo veel mogelijk synoniemen voor 'maar' te gebruiken in zijn tekst. Het is niet erg prettig lezen als er in elke zin of meerdere malen in een zin 'maar' wordt gebruikt.
Bijvoorbeeld in een zin als deze kan je synoniemen gebruiken:
"Als hij maar gewoon zei wat hij bedoelde dan zou ik me daar veel prettiger bij voelen, dit is echter niet het geval."

Ik ken geen andere synoniemen dan de synoniemen die al genoemd zijn. De woorden 'doch' en 'edoch' kom ik zelden tegen, maar 'desalniettemin' wordt naar mijn idee regelmatig gebruikt.


----------



## Lopes

Thyrr said:


> "Als hij maar gewoon zei wat hij bedoelde dan zou ik me daar veel prettiger bij voelen, dit is echter niet het geval."
> 
> Ik ken geen andere synoniemen dan de synoniemen die al genoemd zijn.



In dit soort gevallen kan je 'alleen' ook wel gebruiken. "Ik wil best mee, hij nodigt me alleen niet uit"


----------

